# Geophagus Red Head Tapajos breeding?



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a pair of Geo RHT that keep spawning regularly about every month in SA comm tank. And one time I saw their fry, however the fry was gone the next day. Not sure who ate the fry: discus, cory cats, rummy nose or perhaps other geos.

So I wonder if I move this pair to their own tank, 
1. Will they stay being a pair and keep spawning?
2. Can the fry be left in that tank along with them, or does the fry need to be separated from the parents?
3. If the fry can be left with the parents, that leads to next question: Is it possible to have tank mates such as rummy nose or congo tetra if I want the fry growing?
4. Which tank is suitable for them as I have a 40 G breeder and a custom 58 G (120 x 37 x 50 cm / 48" x 14" x 20")?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

The breeding is for fun and not specially for commercial, because my kids and I like to see fish of various size in the tank.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

the parents should keep a pair bond. have never separated a pair in a separate tank for spawning, but the parents will not eat the fry normally so you can keep them together. I suppose if they are new with fry or stressed they might eat the fry. but normally not. if anyone is eating them I'd bet it is other geos or discus, I've never had problems with corys or rummy nose with fry but I could see how the odd one would get picked off. the bigger fish will take more risks to get a tasty little snack I've seen in my tanks. the 58g sound more comfortable for them but I bet the 40g would work.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you. I'll rehome the pair the next time they spawn so I can catch the correct ones.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

Als49 said:


> Thank you. I'll rehome the pair the next time they spawn so I can catch the correct ones.


I always find that's the tricky part. once the net goes in I can keep my eyes on one, but the other mixes in and unless its my biggest male or something I cant tell them apart


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

jamntoast3 said:


> Als49 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I'll rehome the pair the next time they spawn so I can catch the correct ones.
> ...


Yes they look very similar and might not be easy to identify the two correct ones.

Suppose I accidentally catch 1 random male and 1 random female, will they form a breeding pair bond?


----------

